# Early 80s Mongoose BMX - what is the value?



## savidon (May 21, 2018)

Hi .. this early 80s Mongoose BMX (I think 1981) has been sitting in my parents garage for years.  Just trying to see what is worth.  Should I clean up and rebuild, or sell as is?  The frame looks good, but everything else is a little rough.


----------



## mongeese (May 21, 2018)

1981 - will send pm.


----------



## Kramerica93 (May 29, 2018)

Hello, I collect early 80-70s. Is it for sale? 
Thanks Jerry


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 30, 2018)

Dont touch it!Looks good to me!


----------



## Jcohsae (Jun 1, 2018)

Has it been sold?


----------

